
Elizabeth Holmes, Silicon Valley’s Latest Phenom (July 2014) - hanging
https://www.mercurynews.com/2014/07/14/quinn-meet-elizabeth-holmes-silicon-valleys-latest-phenom/
======
hanging
Appears on the front page of the San Jose Mercury 7/15/14 as "Valley has a new
whiz kid: Elizabeth Holmes may give Zuckerberg a run for his billions"

